# Pass, Contest winnings, and Bombs...



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, the 10 BOTL Pass got returned to me today as well as my contest winnings from the FL v GA/Tebow contest. All I have to say is Holy Crap.....

From the Tebow contest I got a couple of my favorites... 
2x 5 Vegas 07 Limitada
5 Vegas Miami
RyJ Reserva Real
Padilla Habano


From JonDot *he sent this along in the pass* I got my wishlist fufilled...
God Of Fire
Coronado from la Flor
DPG JJ Maduro
Illusione MK
Opus X #4

From SSuriano
Opus X power Ranger
Padron 1964 maddy
and a few others..


HOLY CRAP GUYS!!!!

Thanks so much for the hits... With the other ammo I got, Wednesday will be a great day for a bombing run... no one is safe.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Enjoy man! It was a lot of fun. JonDot hit you hard, might be feeling it for awhile


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pass & enjoy the smokes!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That's a group of some awesome smokes!!! Congrats! Hit 'em hard!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great selection


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome returns!! :thumb:


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome selection.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats sweet, enjoy the smokes


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Damn ryan! Nice returns!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW! What a lineup!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great pass returns bud. The winnings and extras look awesome. Nice job


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats the way to do it~~~~


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice cigars. Light up and enjoy.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Now that is a great haul right there


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

awesome smokes!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats on the win and what appears to be a very successful pass!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

mhlatke said:


> Congrats on the win and what appears to be a very successful pass!


Yes Sir!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Now that is a hell of a line up!!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Enjoy Ryan!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice collection of smokes


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

congrats on the pass, those are great sticks


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very Nice!! you lucky dog.


----------

